# Fire HDMI - TV Cable



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

Is here a cable that can link the Fire to your TV thorugh a HDMI cable? (my Ipad has this) So that I can stream Amazon Prime movies on the TV?


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

No HDMI port on the Fire.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There is currently no way to output the video, even if a cable were available, as far as I know.  That feature isn't part of the Fire.

Amazon Prime movies can be accessed through devices like Roku, Logitech Revue and Internet capable TVs...

Betsy


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks!!  I realize there is no HDMI port on the Fire, but my Ipad doesn't have one either.  There is this nifty cable that is HDMI on one end and the "charger" port on the other end, where you can plug it into your TV. 

THAT is TOTALLY something that Amazon should come out with.  I bet most of us would buy one!!!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Following up on Betsy's suggestions, I highly recommend a Roku. They're not very expensive, and they work great to stream Amazon instant videos.


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

wavesprite said:


> Thanks!! I realize there is no HDMI port on the Fire, but my Ipad doesn't have one either. There is this nifty cable that is HDMI on one end and the "charger" port on the other end, where you can plug it into your TV.
> 
> THAT is TOTALLY something that Amazon should come out with. I bet most of us would buy one!!!


Your iPad has HDMI, (or some other digital video out that can be converted to HDMI), it's just that the pins are brought out to Apple's proprietary connector. The K.Fire only has a USB client connection. Since it's not a USB host, that means you can't even connect a keyboard, let alone a video converter.

There are a lot of things people would have liked added to the Fire, but it wouldn't have cost $200 if they had been added. At the top of my list: GPS and HDMI out. I wouldn't have my Fire now if they'd been added. At $300, I'm sure it wouldn't have been a Christmas present!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

If your PC has an HDMI port, you don't need anything extra.
There is a free download app called Amazon Unbox that you can use to stream videos to your PC. Then output from it to your TV by way of the HDMI cable.  Easy.

Just sayin......


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

^^ Yep, real easy. Our Verizon router has wifi, so we just connected the laptop to the HDMI port on the HD TV and streamed from Netflix and later from Amazon. Used my laptop that way many times until we got a blueray player that does the same thing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> If your PC has an HDMI port, you don't need anything extra.
> There is a free download app called Amazon Unbox that you can use to stream videos to your PC. Then output from it to your TV by way of the HDMI cable. Easy.
> 
> Just sayin......


  If your PC is near your TV. 

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Or is a laptop.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Or is a laptop.


 

I like using my Roku and Revue best, no need to make a space for the laptop. But I have used the HDMI cable with the laptop for something (can't remember what) that I wanted to output to the TV.

I anticipate that device to TV streaming will only get easier over time.

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

From what I have been reading, some new TVs have the capability built in so that one does not need a box for streaming.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I've been looking at getting a Roku for a while now.  They just seem rather friendly.

But, I recently ordered a pair of Raspberry Pi's that I want to play with.  One possibly being a streaming media thing in an Altoids tin...


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Or is a laptop.


It still needs to be near your TV!  That just makes getting there easier.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> From what I have been reading, some new TVs have the capability built in so that one does not need a box for streaming.


We've got one of those TVs  Works just grand


----------

